# Spider (shed) Under Glass



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 20, 2016)

I've had this shed from our spider (Poly) just setting on top of a sewing machine for some time now. Today I put it under glass for a little protection. I glued 2 feet down to keep it from sliding around then glued the glass cover. to the base.


----------



## wellington (Oct 20, 2016)

OMG, if I had come across that, it would have been smashed to pieces. I wouldn't have waited long enough to figure out it was not alive. I hate spiders. More cuz they scare the crap out of me. Even ones much smaller. 
It is very pretty though. I like that you put it under glass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 21, 2016)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've had this shed from our spider (Poly) just setting on top of a sewing machine for some time now. Today I put it under glass for a little protection. I glued 2 feet down to keep it from sliding around then glued the glass cover. to the base.
> View attachment 189997
> View attachment 189999
> View attachment 189998


Beautiful, though slightly weird.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2016)

I had no idea they shed all in one piece like that. How interesting.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful! Have you kept any of the other sheds?

When my rose hair shed, I would glue on a small magnet and stick it to the refrigerator. So, although that method didn't preserve them, it created quite a few scares (laughs for me)


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 22, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Beautiful! Have you kept any of the other sheds?
> 
> When my rose hair shed, I would glue on a small magnet and stick it to the refrigerator. So, although that method didn't preserve them, it created quite a few scares (laughs for me)


I did save some at the time but no longer have any but this one, even her last shed got messed up so I trashed it. I really like the magnet idea.


----------

